# G-Sync Settings .. Treibereinstellungen ?



## anutec89 (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum .

Welche Einstellungen muss ich im NV Treiber machen damit Gsync richtig konfiguriert / eingestellt ist ?
Und sollte ich im Spiel Vsync aus machen ?

Monitor ist ein Acer Predator XB241h G-Sync 144hz / 180hz ( OC ) Monitor .

lg


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juli 2017)

Wenn du vsync ausmachst, und in seltenen fällen über 180 fps kommst, hast du tearing.
Stell  einfach "fast sync" ein, das limitiert dann auf 180.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2017)

Fast sync limitiert nicht, das macht Vsync. 
Dazu Gsync in Spielen und auf dem Desktop aktivieren.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Fast sync limitiert nicht, das macht Vsync.
> Dazu Gsync in Spielen und auf dem Desktop aktivieren.



Aber war das nicht so, dass bei fast sync intern alle fps berechnet werden, aber je nach HZ-Zahl nur "x"-fps ausgegeben werden?!
Das war doch der vermeintliche Vorteil.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2017)

Bei fast sync werden alle fps berechnet, das ist richtig. 
Wenn es dann zum refresh kommt, wird einfach beliebiges frame genommen, welches gerade da ist.


----------



## claster17 (11. Juli 2017)

Für Spiele wie CSGO, wo man FPS jenseits des Bildfrequenz des Monitors anpeilt, sollte man G-Sync und V-Sync deaktivieren, weil das mächtig spinnt und es massiv FPS kostet.


----------



## DrDave (13. Juli 2017)

Ohne jetzt tiefgründig gesucht zu haben:
Ich glaube die G-Sync range von o.g. Monitor hat 144HZ als oberstes Limit, wenn du das Panel auf 180Hz übertaktest, sollte G-sync nicht mehr aktiv sein.


----------



## claster17 (13. Juli 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass G-Sync bei 180Hz noch aktiv ist, da das OC offiziell beworben wird und es bei den ganzen 165Hz WQHD auch klappt.


----------



## DrDave (13. Juli 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass G-Sync bei 180Hz noch aktiv ist, da das OC offiziell beworben wird und es bei den ganzen 165Hz WQHD auch klappt.



Kann ich bestätigen, habe es eben ausprobiert.
Bei 180 Hz wird das Bild aber merklich heller bei diesem Monitor.


----------



## 0ssi (17. Juli 2017)

anutec89 schrieb:


> Und sollte ich im Spiel Vsync aus machen ?


Kommt drauf an was du haben möchtest !? Maximal 180FPS ? Dann im Treiber V-Sync ein = Framelimiter. Überschreibt normalerweise das Spiel also selbst wenn da V-Sync aus ist.
Willst du max.180FPS aber im Treiber V-Sync ein begrenzt die FPS nicht und es gibt keine V-Sync Option im Spiel dann im Treiber bei Programmeinstellungen die Spiel exe suchen.


----------

